# My gravy worked!!!  I cheated...



## Angie (Sep 4, 2006)

I was making fried chicken and wanted gravy for my mashed tators.  I wanted to find a new way to add more flavor, and I found it.


I took some fat from the chicken frying pan (peanut oil and some bacon grease wtih good pieces of fried coating) and put it in a small pan.  I added a package of turkey gravy mix, I think it it was McCormic.  After that got nice and hot I added a cup of water and let it come to a boil for a minute.

It was wonderful............


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 4, 2006)

I love a good short cut.


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 5, 2007)

I cheat all the time with making gravy.  I use Bisto gravy granules...something I used all the time in England and happily I can get hold of it pretty easily here.  The wife and I both love it!  And even though it has no meat product in it it can be used for meat and my wife can eat it despite being a vegetarian.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 5, 2007)

well the mccormac has flour and bouillon powder...you added the fat to make a roux and the water to make the broth...probably was pretty good!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 5, 2007)

I use to make gravy all the time, with a flour and water mixture in the pan dripings. Now I just use a can of Cream of Mushroom soup with an envelope of dry onion soup mix. I add just a little water and some browning sauce for color. I just pour this over the meat while I am cooking it.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 6, 2007)

What Robo said. It was flour and flavor, which your oil already had from frying the chicken.
Gravy has to be one of the easiest things in the world to make. Add some flour to the drippings of the meal you are preparing. With a whisk, smooth out the flour and let it cook for a couple of minutes. Add a good shake of black pepper and a bit of salt.  Whisk in water to make the gravy the consistency you like.  OR if it might be sausage gravy, whisk in milk to make "sawmill gravy" for sausage and biscuits.


----------

